# s'enfermer avec la mort



## studentessa92

Bonjour! Qu'est-ce que signifie en italien l'expression "s'enfermer avec la mort"? Je dois trouver une traduction... J'ai déjà cherché dans tous les dictionnaires possibles et imaginables, même sur internet mais il semble qu'elle n'existe pas  La phrase en question est: "Tu as le droit d'avoir une vie aussi, il ne faut pas s'enfermer avec la mort. Reste avec ton fils!"

Quelqu'un peut m'aider, s'il vous plaÎhttps://fr.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120906105332AAeNYH7t? Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Studentessa,
Ti stupiresti se ti dicessi che tutte le espressioni --tutte non cristalizzate-- che stai cercando questi giorni, _secondo me_ hanno lo stesso significato e si traducono alla pari, o quasi, in italiano?


----------



## Ragio

Ciao a tutti, 
concordo con matoupaschat, io in italiano direi "*rinchiudersi nella morte*".


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Ragio,
Io preferirei "con la morte", come se fosse un faccia a faccia con la morte, rinchiuso in una stanza (o forse meglio in sé stesso). Cosa ne pensi?


----------



## studentessa92

"rinchiudersi con la morte" in italiano non l'ho mai sentito (e suppongo sia inusuale anche in francese) forse se vi racconto la trama del racconto riuscite a capire meglio il contesto? (Je l'espère)
In pratica quella frase è tratta da un dialogo tra una signora ammalata (le restano pochi mesi di vita) e una badante che si occupa di lei. La signora le dice di andare perché anche lei ha il diritto di avere una vita e le dice appunto "il ne faut pas s'enfermer avec la mort"


----------



## Ragio

Ciao a tutti,
devo ammettere che leggendo la prima volta la frase avevo capito che la donna avesse perso la voglia di vivere in seguito alla morte di una persona cara. A questo punto penso che la traduzione letterale possa andare bene, anche se  si tratta di un'espressione inusuale in entrambe le lingue, a meno di ricorrere ad una perifrasi.


----------



## matoupaschat

Una perifrasi perderebbe in forza espressiva. Si potrebbe forse usare un sinonimo, segregarsi? rinserrarsi?
PS S'enfermer avec la mort, non l'avevo mai sentito in francese, neanche io, ma si capisce subito la sfumatura espressiva, dalla frase che segue "Reste avec ton fils".


----------



## studentessa92

Mmm io l'avevo interpretata come "chiudersi in se stessi, nella solitudine, isolarsi dalla famiglia" ma probabilmente ho sbagliato io ^^ 
Matoupaschat io invece ero straconvinta che stavolta la traduzione letterale non avesse senso ma non vedo altre possibilità a questo punto  il sinonimo "segregarsi" non è niente male visto che nella frase il "rinchiudersi" è inteso in senso metaforico.

Merci beaucoup à tous les deux


----------

